# A cheeky request



## amanda_hd (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi ladies

A need a cheeky favour. I run my own visual effects company and like everyone we are feeling the pinch this year with business. We have made a xmas viral on youtube showcasing our talents (to try and get more work ). What i need is lots of people to view our vid on you tube





 - if you could forward it to friends and try and get it top rated i would apprecite it loads!

Happy christmas

Amanda x

/links


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Very nice.... very nice indeed 

I've been playing with 3D animation for a few weeks(well over several years) and cannot get anywhere near that quality... but then I'm aiming at low poly stuff for games (targeting the educational market)

Eventually I'll stick some on the site.. at the moment its pretty naked - no vid's or anything.

http://www.absolutebreeze.co.uk/

/links


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Nice site Tony. Very clean. I'm going to look more later, particularly at those image applications. I've herda good things about gimp. 

Amanda I love your video. I'm in the middle of a game of You Tube poker with my brother at the moment so that can go straight on my "and I'll raise you" pile. 


C~x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Yes Sades - all digitally done... in some very cool visual effects software called fusion.

Amanda, I might have to interview you about this animation when I relaunch absolutebreeze in a month or so... its totally inspiring 

Caz, Gimp is a good alternative to photoshop if you can handle the interface... some people like it - others cant stand it. Gimp has just had a upgrade and now supports much more professional features.

If your into 3d then Blender is free also(blender.org), and its pretty cool.

This is what a professional can do with it...






Obviously not in the same class as Amandas software though.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Its not my video Sades... just something that shows the power of free software.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Amanda, how did you get the camera shake and the robot model to be stable without camera shake? is that shake an artificial effect?.... Reading back - I might need to reword that


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

That was fab. Will send it on to some friends.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

ok another really blonde question (Sades you're not alone!) 

Who would want to see your Vid Amanda (I don't mean 'who on earth...' , I mean who in terms of professions - eg web designers?) I'll happy send it on but I don't know who would be appropriate...

Thought it was brilliant though   and you say the robot's not made of Plasticine?  Amazing!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Perhaps Amanda has forgotten about this thread 

If I am right in thinking then the main profession would be people in production looking for special(Visual) effects for use in commercials and tv/film productions, perhaps internet film productions....

I'd forward it onto as many people as you can BG2007 - as a technology it has many uses


----------



## amanda_hd (Oct 16, 2004)

Hello All

Thank you so much for all your help in launching my vid!  Since posting the link our robot has over 10,000 views   which is just amazing!  We have been so busy talking to newspapers and people who want to license our robot off us to appear in either commercials or music vids (very hush hush at the mo, but fingers crossed we will have something for the new year).    to all my ffers who have helped me out yet again  

Tony that software is amazing!  i loved the little video.  We use 3D studio max, maya and fusion primarily but we have so many different plug ins and rendering tools the list would be ginormous.  Would love to take all the credit but i employ some seriously talented artists and we do create some pretty cool stuff (if i do say so myself  ) would always be up for an interview.

BC2007, we were just trying to get as many hits on the youtube site, the more hits we got it raised the video to the front pages of you tube and then became self propagating. Thanks for taking hte time out to watch my vid, really means alot to me.

CathB thanks for sending it onto to your friends, i really appreciate all the help.

Sades, everything was all digitally done we would film the scenes with a poor staff member acting as the rob, then we would film 'a clean take' and then composite our animated robot into the scenes - sounds alot easier than it was.

Thank you again for all your help and comments on youtube, you are all superstars, will keep you updated on the fate of little robot AHD168

Amanda x


----------

